# Vintage Bike Meet Cincinnati Ohio



## TheFizzer (Dec 19, 2011)

The Cincinnati Rat Riders will be having their annual ride Saturday June 2 at 11 a.m.  Location is at the Sweetgum Slope shelter by the lake at Winton Woods Park.  Tons of free food, t-shirts for sale, lots & lots of door prizes, give away bike, special awards for longest skid, slow drags, best of show, best custom, best rat, best original. Last year we had over 100 people at this event this years event is going to be BIGGER & BETTER.


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 14, 2012)

Just wanted to say that this years ride is going to be bigger and better than ever thanks to alot of companies donating door prizes & helping us out this year such as Felt Bicycles, Gerald Sulky Slicks, Cruiser Bikes, Bike World USA, The Bicycle Museum of America, Bobby Bondo Custom Parts, The Bike Tailor, Cycology Bikes, WT Bikes & Behind Bars Inc.  100% of the money raised goes to Muscular Dystrophy


----------



## spook1s (Feb 29, 2012)

Is there a swap area too? Bikes for sale?


----------



## jimsbeercans (Feb 29, 2012)

That's a good question.

We need something around here to sell bikes / parts during the summer.

AA and ML are great but always the weather is a crap shoot. Still a great turn out though.

Would like to know also!


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry guys but there is no official swap meet here but last year a few guys brought a few parts that they wanted to sell & you can always put a for sale sign on your bike.  Really can't have a large swap meet because it is at a park.  We are in the works of getting some sort of swap meet together for next year though.


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 1, 2012)

Check out all these door prizes that have been donated to us to give away.


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 1, 2012)

WIN THIS BIKE!!!! Come on out to the ride on June 2nd and take a chance to with this Nirve Fifty Three Cruiser with stunning emerald metallic paint, chrome springer, internal Shimano Nexus 3 Speed. Chances will be 1 for $3 or 2 for $5. All proceeds will be donated to MDA. Must be present to win.


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's a pic from last years event.


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't want anyone to get the wrong idea from our club name "RatRiders"  We welcome anyone with any type of bike to our events.  I'll be bringing these 2 of my bikes.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the update and the great pics. Decent size rider turn out also. Congrats.

Keep us informed.

Penciled in on my calendar. Hope grad parties are thin this weekend.


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 24, 2012)

Some more really cool door prizes were donated to us.  All proceeds go to MDA


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's a few of the awards we'll be giving away.


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 24, 2012)

New t-shirt design that will be for sale at the ride.


----------



## TheFizzer (May 13, 2012)

Only 20 more days


----------



## TheFizzer (May 26, 2012)

Next Saturday June 2


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 1, 2012)

Made a few more awards to give away


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey Mark, I'll be there with my slowest bike for the slow race. 

See ya there!


----------



## npence (Jun 1, 2012)

I will be there also bringing a couple of parts to sell to pay for the gas to get down there


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 1, 2012)

Flat Tire said:


> Hey Mark, I'll be there with my slowest bike for the slow race.
> 
> See ya there!




Sounds good Don


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 1, 2012)

npence said:


> I will be there also bringing a couple of parts to sell to pay for the gas to get down there



See ya tomorrow Nate


----------

